# New simple enclosure



## Eldur (Jul 7, 2009)

I made a temporary enclosure for the last mantis that was still in a little jar.

Then as the time went by I started to think this was the best one yet. Made from a box from some candy just like my other once. :lol: 

I can open the whole front as well as use the little hole on the side (will put a sponge in soon) to let in live flies and mist the enclosure.

The mesh in the top is good for holding on to and also good to mist through it.

You can see the mantis very well all the time, you can easily feed it a dead fly because the access is so good and therefore it´s also easy to take her outside the enclosure to hold her. It´s not too high so it´s easy to spot a pray on the floor. And lastly because it´s easy to clean.












Sorry for not cleaning the enclosure before taking a pic, I was just lazy that day


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

I like it.  It's great when you find or make an enclosure that works well for you!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow...I like it! Looks better than my animal crackers jar! Where can I get me one of those!?!


----------



## Eldur (Jul 9, 2009)

kmsgameboy said:


> Wow...I like it! Looks better than my animal crackers jar! Where can I get me one of those!?!


Maby at a store that sells candy?

That´s where I got mine


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 11, 2009)

Im not that crafty.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 11, 2009)

What a simple yet elegant solution! Looks great!


----------

